
Scaling Strategies Facebook Used To Grow To 500M Users - yarapavan
http://highscalability.com/blog/2010/8/2/7-scaling-strategies-facebook-used-to-grow-to-500-million-us.html
======
yarapavan
And facebook engineering team's original post is at
<http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=409881258919>

